# Forum > Play-by-Post Games > Finding Players (Recruitment) > Recruiting [3.PF] High-level (13) one shot to a possible short campaign for 3. Live game.

## martixy

*Platform:* I'd actually like to run this game live. Perhaps roll20 and discord. More on the logistics below.

*System:* 3.5 and Pathfinder. A number of house-rules in effect.
*Player Count:* 3
*Style of Play:* Dungeon delve to a possible short campaign. World of monsters.


*Character Handation:*
 *Premade characters available* Party composition:
 - A psionic caster
 - A beefy front-liner
 - A ranged/support skill monkey
(More details below)Experience: Level 13-ish (no xp).Character customization: The characters are premade, but there's room for player input. If you have preferences for spells or certain equipment, we can change things.Backstory: Not required. Could come up with something short before the game. A dungeon crawl does not preclude a wee bit of roleplaying.



_Preface: After a long hiatus, I want to get back into the hobby and want to run something fun and high level. The intent is to start with a basic dungeon crawl and some good old fashioned dice rolling (1 maybe 2 sessions). However if there is interest, I can extend the adventure to a short campaign._


*Synopsis:*
A century ago a holy artifact weapon was stolen from the ancestral tomb of the founder of one of the great dwarven strongholds. Today its whereabouts are finally uncovered. As renowned problem solvers, your party is tasked with recovering the sacred relic. None of which explains why your exotic services are being retained over simple graverobbery.


*Game setup:*
The adventure is loosely set in my own campaign setting. The world is inhabited by monsters. The PCs are also monsters. Prepare for weirdness.
The party consists of powerful characters. The intent is for you to be competent adventurers, and at this level terrifyingly capable. The party is balanced to cover close to 100% of all basic adventuring roles.

*Tone:*
The game is LGBT+ friendly. Heck, more. I'd make the whole party gay or queer. Other than that: don't be a twit.
I am not an adversarial DM. Reminder: The DM is also a player, not just set dressing. Have mercy. 😇

*Crunch:*
The game is an amalgamation of 3.5e and PF1e. There are some house-rules, including a couple of modified classes. Part of the objective is to playtest a couple of things. Another reason I'm going with premade characters is the complexity of character creation. This way, we can get to playing the game quicker.
Though, like I said, there is room for player input.

*Logistics:*
As noted, I would like to run this game live. I do not have any of the paid VTTs. I know Roll20 and Discord are free. I will make the character sheets in Myth-weavers. Open to being educated on alternative platforms.
Participation via voice and text. I don't have a webcam. Others are welcome to participate with video.
I am EU, but flexible time-wise.
Once we gather our party, I can be ready to run the game within 3 days. Ideally before new years, not sure how realistic that is. From what I understand about recruiting on the internet, I might need to arm myself with patience.

*Spoiler: General rule information*
Show

Here's some more info, in case you want to get a feel for my game:
I use PF's skill system, no cross-class, retroactive skill points, more skill points for classes, more things skills can be used for.
PF feat progression (more feats compared to 3.5), lower feat taxes so martials get to have nice things.
Defensive casting is more dangerous and concentration checks are harder across the board.
Characters get Max HP and more AC (1 dodge/3 bab), are quite hard to kill
New condition: Bloodied: Below 25% HP you get -2 to almost everything (including caster level); obvious to characters in game (you can tell when an enemy is close to death, and so can they).
Less finicky flanking, PF combat maneuvers (no horrid 3e grappling _*shudder*_)
No fumble rules (unless you want to)

----------


## Aleph Null

> *Platform:* I'd actually like to run this game live. Perhaps roll20 and discord. More on the logistics below.
> 
> *System:* 3.5 and Pathfinder. A number of house-rules in effect.
> *Player Count:* 3
> *Style of Play:* Dungeon delve to a possible short campaign. World of monsters.
> 
> 
> *Character Handation:*
>  *Premade characters available* Party composition:
> ...


Question because curious:
is there a more detailed...set of details (i know that's redundant but i'm exhausted atm) on the pregen characters? Normally I stay away from pregens but the concept sounds like it might be the one singular exception to that rule (a la pf-society's one module where you play a premade critter character...I played the diminutive dragon bard and it was lit) so it'd be neat to see what you've got

----------


## Yas392

Tempting but I will sit this one out. I would be game if this is text only. Voice chat is not for me.

----------


## martixy

> Tempting but I will sit this one out. I would be game if this is text only. Voice chat is not for me.


I was wondering why I wasn't getting responses on an otherwise lively forum, but it makes sense for advertising a live game in a PbP forum. Though I think I'd be okay with a player who didn't speak and just typed in chat. It'd be interesting to try. Unless with "text only" you also include the less immediate, "take your time to write something out" nature of forum games.
Thanks for taking the time to reply, even negative interest is helpful (letting me know for example if I've inadvertently raised any red flags).




> Question because curious:
> is there a more detailed...set of details (i know that's redundant but i'm exhausted atm) on the pregen characters? Normally I stay away from pregens but the concept sounds like it might be the one singular exception to that rule (a la pf-society's one module where you play a premade critter character...I played the diminutive dragon bard and it was lit) so it'd be neat to see what you've got


Oh, yea, sorry about that. Part of it is because I adapted the discord announcement I posted, where I was limited to a couple thousand characters. (Did you know GitP has a discord?) And also, because I haven't completely built the characters yet. Initially I was waiting for at least some interest to materialize, but let's be honest, I like building weird stuff, so I'll probably do most of the builds even if the game doesn't happen. _On that note, we already have 1 other tentative player from discord, so if you come on board, we're 66% done already._

So here's the detailed pitch for all 3 characters:

*Spoiler: Ranged/Scout/BFC - Bard BFC + arcane archer*
Show


- The skill monkey. The smooth talker. The artillery.
- You will scout for the party. You can fly, swim and climb. You will make sure your teammates do not accidentally step on a trapdoor or end up crushed below a rolling boulder.
- In combat you will dish out damage and snarky commentary from afar. [Possibly REALLY FAR. So far you'll wonder if you're playing in the same game. I wanna try building for extreme range to see how it'll turn out. Tho likely it won't come up much if we do only a one shot dungeon.]
- And you are the BFC. Battlefield control. You make sure the enemies have a hard time trying to do anything to your front-line.


*Spoiler: Melee/Crit-fish - warblade + tempest*
Show


- The front line. The Heavy hitter. The muscle. The tank.
- Once combat starts, you charge in, head first. And you slice opponents into fine little ribbons and bathe in the blood of your enemies. [Okay, I know this sounds like a ubercharger, but I'm distinctly steering clear of those. So boring and overdone. It's a TWFer that just happens to not be terrible at charging.]
- You can withstand enormous amounts of punishment and deal even more. Like a freight train, you run over anything that dares face you.
- And as the battle goes on, and others fall and falter, you press on. Allies run out of spells. Enemies tire and fall. You? You only get stronger and more vicious.


*Spoiler: Caster/Buffer/Support - Psion*
Show


- The spellcaster (well, psionic caster). The problem solver. The force multiplier. The healer. The brains.
- You come up with Plan B. And C. And D through Z. You solve problems.
- You make sure the party is operating at its peak potential. And beyond.
- You one up your enemies, always.
- Phenomenal cosmic power at your fingertips!
*Spoiler*
Show

Psionics can do buffing and healing? Say whaaaaat? 😲



As for the weirder, more monster-y details - are you willing to let yourself be surprised? I feel like it'd be a fun reveal. (Not trying to maliciously hide anything, if you'd really rather know ahead of time, I'll reveal everything.)


*Spoiler: P.S.*
Show

The arcane archer and the tempest are the more powerful variants from my sig. In that sense it is a little bit of a playtest, but that's not the main point of the game. I've already played them at lower levels. I just wanted to see these classes at their full power. Also. I rolled the stats for the chars yesterday. 4d*8*b3.

----------


## Aleph Null

I actually kind of would like to know the kinds of monsters in question, mostly because a few humanoids that are somewhat monstrous is a lot less neat than, say, a party of fey and magical beasts or whatever. Doesn't need to be that specific, but just generally.

----------


## martixy

Well, alright.

I might as well spill everything.

4-armed, winged lamia/naga/whatchamacallit (dual-wielding greatbows) [Picture]
A demonic centaur [Picture]
A normal humanoid... shapeshifter with 2 heads, a tail, and also partly cyborg [Picture not found*]

* The only thing I've been able to locate is Tiamat ripoffs and fetish stuff, and well... yeah. Let's not do that for a game of DnD with internet strangers.  :Small Big Grin: 

P.S. For reference, my last game included a Half gold/half silver true dragon, a pixie necromancer and a mimic monk. One player was considering a Tsochar character.

----------


## Aleph Null

> Well, alright.
> 
> I might as well spill everything.
> 
> 4-armed, winged lamia/naga/whatchamacallit (dual-wielding greatbows) [Picture]
> A demonic centaur [Picture]
> A normal humanoid... shapeshifter with 2 heads, a tail, and also partly cyborg [Picture not found*]
> 
> * The only thing I've been able to locate is Tiamat ripoffs and fetish stuff, and well... yeah. Let's not do that for a game of DnD with internet strangers. 
> ...


Nice. You sound exactly like my kind of GM. But, also, I guess this is only a one shot.
That said, such a thing would definitely help get "in" on games with you in the future, so I may as well officialize my interest. (that isn't a word, apparently, but IDK what verb would be the formative that corresponds to "official" so whatever I guess)

----------


## martixy

It doesn't have to end with a one shot, if things go well, but I didn't wanna get ahead of myself with something I am doing for the first time (running for internet strangers).
I've had (all) bad experiences in the past. Hopefully the communities I recruit from will help there. I have high hopes for GitP. :)

----------


## Aleph Null

> It doesn't have to end with a one shot, if things go well, but I didn't wanna get ahead of myself with something I am doing for the first time (running for internet strangers).
> I've had (all) bad experiences in the past. Hopefully the communities I recruit from will help there. I have high hopes for GitP. :)


Ah, mood lol.
I like to think I'm a good player at the very least  :Tongue: 
Anyway, are you using discord or?

----------

